# Anyone have a Marriott Maui 2012 Mug to sell?



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 4, 2012)

We're going to 11 days and I'm wondering if anyone have a Marriott Maui 2012 Mug to sell from a recent trip? Its a shot in the dark I know as its so early in the season but I figured it was worth a shot. Nothing on ebay.


----------



## readyalready (Feb 4, 2012)

jumping out, who knew?

They are plastic mugs that now retail for 34.99 plus tax, may be used for refills of soda, tea, coffee until Jan 15 2013.  

I still use my 2002 mugs all the time, I think they were 19.99 then.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just speaking of this on Disboards would be like declaring all out war. These types of threads usually end in a bunch of name calling and then a moderator locking it in disgust. Glad it doesn't garner the same reaction around here. Though having that little popcorn eating smiley like they have at Disboards would be handy.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 4, 2012)

Disboards?   
2012 Marriott mugs?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 4, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Disboards?
> 2012 Marriott mugs?



I was wondering myself.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 4, 2012)

I actually can't believe someone would actually want to use someone else's used cup just to get free soda.  I don't feel outrage.  I fell pity.

Why don't you just buy one when you get there?  Heck, buy one for every member of your family.  Are you that hard up that you need to steal from the resort?


----------



## rhonda (Feb 4, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Disboards?
> 2012 Marriott mugs?


I'm guessing the 2012 Marriott mug is a refillable drink cup? If so, the topic of re-using refillable drink mugs is a very "hot topic" in the Disney circles (disboards).  From what I understand, a Disney refillable mug is _intended_ for only the length-of-stay when purchased.  It is NOT intended to be brought back and reused.  I know nothing of the intentions for Marriott mugs.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 4, 2012)

readyalready said:


> jumping out, who knew?
> 
> They are plastic mugs that now retail for 34.99 plus tax, may be used for refills of soda, tea, coffee until Jan 15 2013.
> 
> I still use my 2002 mugs all the time, I think they were 19.99 then.



Do you use the mug when you are there????


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 4, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> I actually can't believe someone would actually want to use someone else's used cup just to get free soda.  I don't feel outrage.  I fell pity.
> 
> Why don't you just buy one when you get there?  Heck, buy one for every member of your family.  Are you that hard up that you need to steal from the resort?



Wow, what happened to "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."


----------



## readyalready (Feb 4, 2012)

nygiants11991 said:


> Do you use the mug when you are there????



No, I use them at home because they are a good size (later years are now smaller) and have a secure lid, though I have recently changed over to Tervis tumblers.

I did bring one back a following year during an ice water and lemon phase and only used them for water.  I got scolded one day when an attendant thought I was going to fill with soda, they do enforce the year of the mug.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sensing a pattern, started with the lounge chairs.

If we're going to follow the disboards* craziness to a T, somebody now has to come in here and explain in bullet point-style how the resorts actually make money on the refillable mugs because it costs pennies a cup for the syrup blah-blah-blah ...

And then somebody else needs to come in here and correlate the folks who re-use refillable mugs with the folks who pack seventeen people in a 2BR and break every fire code imaginable, plus ruin their neighbors' vacation.

From there we move on to exactly who is entitled to stand on the beach and watch the fireworks, which guests are entitled to any discounts and more importantly - which guests are NOT, what food has acceptable odors so that you don't cook something offensive to your neighbors, and so on and so on ...

Only THEN can a moderator come in and chastise the whole bunch of us for once more engaging in the arguments that never end, and "gently" direct us to the stickies that were made a long time ago to prevent these sorts of threads from happening in the first place.  If the mods are feeling particularly put out, they may also indiscriminately ban us.

And yes, we need lots of popcorn-eating smilies along with the happy, sad, wink, rolls eyes and surprise ones.

*disboards = disboards.com, which is the biggest online site for anything related to Disney.  The DVC (Disney timeshare) boards have to be read to be believed.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 4, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> I actually can't believe someone would actually want to use someone else's used cup just to get free soda.  I don't feel outrage.  I fell pity.
> 
> Why don't you just buy one when you get there?  Heck, buy one for every member of your family.  Are you that hard up that you need to steal from the resort?



wow- I'm surprised at the animosity. Come on- let's place nice. 

"using someone else's cup..."- you make it sound so unsanitary. Ever eat out?- you're "using someone else's cup" there too.


----------



## rsackett (Feb 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sensing a pattern, started with the lounge chairs.
> 
> If we're going to follow the disboards* craziness to a T, somebody now has to come in here and explain in bullet point-style how the resorts actually make money on the refillable mugs because it costs pennies a cup for the syrup blah-blah-blah ...
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly!  Please do not let this board spiral down to that!

Ray


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sensing a pattern, started with the lounge chairs.
> 
> If we're going to follow the disboards* craziness to a T, somebody now has to come in here and explain in bullet point-style how the resorts actually make money on the refillable mugs because it costs pennies a cup for the syrup blah-blah-blah ...
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 4, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> I actually can't believe someone would actually want to use someone else's used cup just to get free soda.  I don't feel outrage.  I fell pity.
> 
> Why don't you just buy one when you get there?  Heck, buy one for every member of your family.  Are you that hard up that you need to steal from the resort?



Boca be honest with me do you really feel that way or do you just like stirring up the pot?

Because if you do really feel that way I truly feel sorry for you that you  have such a negative outlook on life.

Do you know for certain that its against the rules? If you do then I'd have alittle more respect for you because at least I could attribute it to just being overly pious. However if your just spouting off to hear yourself talk then that is sad and you should just save it.  

And just so you know I plan on reselling the used one I buy also.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Boca be honest with me do you really feel that way or do you just like stirring up the pot?
> 
> Because if you do really feel that way I truly feel sorry for you that you  have such a negative outlook on life.
> 
> ...



Oh, Boca's just mad because, "Marriott sucks."  Don't let him get to you.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh, Boca's just mad because, "Marriott sucks."  Don't let him get to you.



Believe me I don't. I always have a big smile on my face when dealing with the anti-Marriott folks because I know what I know and that is our Marriott ownership has been the best thing I ever did for my family so I just chuckle when they try to challenge me on Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sensing a pattern, started with the lounge chairs.
> 
> If we're going to follow the disboards* craziness to a T, somebody now has to come in here and explain in bullet point-style how the resorts actually make money on the refillable mugs because it costs pennies a cup for the syrup blah-blah-blah ...
> 
> ...



You got it spot on  



SueDonJ said:


> Oh, Boca's just mad because, "Marriott sucks."  Don't let him get to you.



While I don't agree with how BocaBum came across, I do agree with the message overall. So the mugs are expensive ($34.99  ). Much better than the Disney mugs at $12.99. Imagine what those Disboard people would say if the Disney resort mugs cost that much.

I don't think I would want to buy and use someone else's mug. Nothing against anyone, but the thought of using a mug ,even as clean as could be, wouldn't appeal to me. Perhaps one could buy one from someone for $10 or $15, but still at that price, the value isn't really there for us. We could buy a lot of soda at the grocery store (don't drink coffee), for that much money times two people.


----------



## rsackett (Feb 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think I would want to buy and use someone else's mug. Nothing against anyone, but the thought of using a mug ,even as clean as could be, wouldn't appeal to me.



I have never bought one of the refillable mugs from someone, but I have never understood this point.  I do not understand the difference between buying a used mug, washing/sterilizing it and going to a restaurant and drinking out of cups/glasses/mugs that HUNDREDS of other people have used.  

I just to not see the difference.    But that said to each their own.

Ray


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2012)

rsackett said:


> I have never bought one of the refillable mugs from someone, but I have never understood this point.  I do not understand the difference between buying a used mug, washing/sterilizing it and going to a restaurant and drinking out of cups/glasses/mugs that HUNDREDS of other people have used.
> 
> I just to not see the difference.    But that said to each their own.
> 
> Ray



A good point. Though a glass at a restaurant is a simple container made of a pretty non-porous material. These mugs at the resorts usually have intricacies that hold the lid on and in and around the hole that the straw goes in. There is also sometimes a two part lid that allows the hole to be closed and water can get trapped between the two pieces and the lid.


----------



## Empty Nest (Feb 4, 2012)

*About this mug-- platinum freebie*

We were just at MOC.  As always at check in Platinum members are given a choice of some  premiums--some points, cabana for a day, half bottle of wine etc.  One of the premiums was a free MOC mug and the option to buy additional ones for $25. 
We took that choice because it was the most valuable.
Assuming you are platinum, you can get your own mug.


----------



## fillde (Feb 4, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We're going to 11 days and I'm wondering if anyone have a Marriott Maui 2012 Mug to sell from a recent trip? Its a shot in the dark I know as its so early in the season but I figured it was worth a shot. Nothing on ebay.



Huh. Strange request. Very strange. Maybe this should be on the Hawaii request board with the chairs and boogie boards.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Empty Nest said:


> We were just at MOC.  As always at check in Platinum members are given a choice of some  premiums--some points, cabana for a day, half bottle of wine etc.  One of the premiums was a free MOC mug and the option to buy additional ones for $25.
> We took that choice because it was the most valuable.
> Assuming you are platinum, you can get your own mug.



I thought with timeshare stays Plats don't have a choice of items, can only get the 500 MR Points?


----------



## Empty Nest (Feb 4, 2012)

Usually it is 500 points.  But the check in person at MOC showed us a card that had a list of about 5 different options.  For sure one was free cabana, but it said "based on availablity".   Since DH drinks lots and lots of diet pop we knew the mug was a good choice.   It seemed smaller than previous years.

(Our check in date was Jan 16)  Could it have made a difference because we were staying on DC points?


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 4, 2012)

Now we've finally settled into a conversation that I can sink my teeth into. St Thomas is much better than any of the Hawaii resorts because,

A. All the rooms have Ocean View

and 

B. The mugs are only $19.99

and

C. Cape Air doesn't fly to Hawaii

and

D. They don't sell those silly shirts with flowers on them in St Thomas

and

E. When you get off the plane in St Thomas they give you free shots of Cruzan Rum, not some goofy flower necklace

Top that you wimpy Aloha lovers.


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 4, 2012)

When we were there last September we just got the 500 points, no choices offered.  Can't think of any MVCI property offering us a choice, just at hotels so far.


----------



## cruisin (Feb 5, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Just speaking of this on Disboards would be like declaring all out war. These types of threads usually end in a bunch of name calling and then a moderator locking it in disgust. Glad it doesn't garner the same reaction around here. Though having that little popcorn eating smiley like they have at Disboards would be handy.



I thought the same thing as soon as I read the first post, another great one is to sell Beach Club room keys to people going to Disneyworld so they can swim at Stormalong bay without getting hassled. It makes quite a "Beach Club Combo Pack" when you pair up a room key and a refillable mug.

The Disboards makes the TUG forum feel like escaping from a communist country to the United States. 

Actually my example of communism and the United states does not even come close to the freedom that I have on TUG compared to disboards


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread made my night.   :hysterical:


----------



## tiel (Feb 5, 2012)

Empty Nest said:


> Usually it is 500 points.  But the check in person at MOC showed us a card that had a list of about 5 different options.  For sure one was free cabana, but it said "based on availablity".   Since DH drinks lots and lots of diet pop we knew the mug was a good choice.   It seemed smaller than previous years.
> 
> (Our check in date was Jan 16)  Could it have made a difference because we were staying on DC points?



We are MR platinum and are currently at MOC, on DC points.  We too were offered the option of getting 1 mug free, and additional ones at $25/each vs. the standard $34.95.  We were told the offer was for platinum MR members;  no mention was made of the offer being for DC points users.  

The mug does seem smaller and kind of chintzy, not as "nice" as the ones we normally get at resorts stateside, but maybe that is how they all are this year.  With a small/medium soda costing $3 for the first one, and $1.35 for a refill, it works out for us, especially at the discounted price.  Didn't plan to get the mugs until we got the platinum offer though.

When we were at KoOlina last week, they made a point of telling us their mugs were good for all of 2012, so if we came back, we could use them again.  Here at the Ocean Club, however, they clearly stated it was good for the length of our stay.  It seems there should be one policy on this across all resorts, but it appears there isn't.


----------



## OldPantry (Feb 5, 2012)

nygiants11991 said:


> Wow, what happened to "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all."



Well, since the soda and coffee aren't free, why is it "not nice" to point out that filling a retread is theft?  Comments about hygiene or cheapness of the syrup are irrelevant.  A small theft is still theft.  Would the poster palm a candy bar too?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 5, 2012)

OldPantry said:


> Well, since the soda and coffee aren't free, why is it "not nice" to point out that filling a retread is theft?  Comments about hygiene or cheapness of the syrup are irrelevant.  A small theft is still theft.  Would the poster palm a candy bar too?



Please point out where it says cannot be "resold".  This has been going on for years with many sold on ebay. If Marriott cared they would have put a stop to that a long time ago like they did with selling hotel certs. So until I read somewhere its illegal to be resold or Marriott clearly states its illegal then it not in my book.

I won't go back and forth on this so if the argument continues we can agree to disagree.


----------



## mbeach89 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm surprised with the price difference from resort to resort.  My DW bought 3 of these last year for the kids for $17.99 or $18.99 each.  They felt like bigshots going into the Marketplace getting refills, and the two youngest (ages 7 and 10) still drink out of their "Myrtle Beach Mugs" every day.  Turns out these mugs were their favorite souvenir!  LOL


----------



## GregT (Feb 5, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> Now we've finally settled into a conversation that I can sink my teeth into. St Thomas is much better than any of the Hawaii resorts because,
> 
> A. All the rooms have Ocean View
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll accept the challenge, my Painkiller-loving friend.  

Why Hawaii is better than USVI:

A.  We have waves
B.  Our waves have waves
C.  Our coffee is local
D.  We have an airline with our name on it
E.  Our island was made by a volcano, not just random accumulation of silt
F.  Lava is cool -- you should come check it out
G.  We have more than 3 islands
H.  The locals will help you pull your kayak out of the surf
I.  We have U.S. military bases
J.  Rescue personnel come quickly if you've been in an altercation at the pool with the boxer guy
K.  Non-stop flights from lots and lots of cities
L.  Our pools have really big slides
M.  You can take a helicopter tour 
N.  Waterfalls are everywhere
O.  So are golf courses
P.  You can go skiing 
Q.  Our music is soothing, not some tinny drum
R.  Cool dancing to our music
S.  Really neat beach t-shirts
T.  We have sacred pools
U.  We have Roads to Places (like Hana)
V.  Blowholes are cool
W. You can surf in a canoe
X.  It's not rare to see a turtle
Y.  Disney stuck a resort on one of our islands
Z.  The women wear grass skirts

No disrespect intended to USVI (and you know I love it) -- but Hawaii rocks. :whoopie: 

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2012)

GregT said:


> No disrespect intended to USVI (and you know I love it) -- but Hawaii rocks. :whoopie:
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I would agree. We have been to the USVI a few times, the beaches are fantastic and you can actually swim at most of them without worry of being killed. There also are no signs at every beach explaining all the ways swimming there will kill you like the beaches in Hawaii (jelly fish, mans head smacking rocks, etc). Though nothing beats the sheer beauty of the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## GregT (Feb 5, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree. We have been to the USVI a few times, the beaches are fantastic and you can actually swim at most of them without worry of being killed. There also are no signs at every beach explaining all the ways swimming there will kill you like the beaches in Hawaii (jelly fish, mans head smacking rocks, etc). Though nothing beats the sheer beauty of the Hawaiian Islands.



Or getting eaten by a shark.  That's a risk too, unfortunately.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 5, 2012)

*I've been mugged...*

Let's take the "Mug" issue from a different vantage point.

Marriott can determine the amount of sodas being dispensed for these annual mugs by subtracting out the single volumes sold from the total volume dispensed. This calculation cannot be made on coffee usage since it is made onsite in an unaccountable way. But the sodas can be monitored from year to year. So you don't need a PhD in economics to see the dynamics here. The increasing volume of unaccountable sodas is the primary (not ony) reason for the rise in annual mug cost. The only restriction on the use of the mugs by Marriott is the year that is inscribed on the mug. Otherwise, the free market is at play here.

We don't buy the mugs unless we are going to be there at least two weeks, and this year we will hand off the mugs to our kids who arrive a couple days before our departure. But there is a cost for this type of behavior by ourselves and others, the volume goes up and so does the cost of the mugs.

There is no such thing as a free lunch, or in this case, a free mug. Somebody pays for it and it's not going to be Marriott...


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2012)

cruisin said:


> I thought the same thing as soon as I read the first post, *another great one is to sell Beach Club room keys to people going to Disneyworld so they can swim at Stormalong bay without getting hassled*. It makes quite a "Beach Club Combo Pack" when you pair up a room key and a refillable mug.
> 
> The Disboards makes the TUG forum feel like escaping from a communist country to the United States.
> 
> Actually my example of communism and the United states does not even come close to the freedom that I have on TUG compared to disboards



Now this one I have never heard of!  Wow, what will folks think of next?!

(I don't get the fascination with Stormalong Bay.  It was way too crowded during our late-September stay, and it was dirty with lots of little things floating in the lazy river and pools, and lots of trash all over the pool deck.  If they could manage to maintain its cleanliness the same way they maintain either Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach, THEN I'd be much more of a fan.)


----------



## Michigan Czar (Feb 5, 2012)

Empty Nest said:


> Usually it is 500 points.  But the check in person at MOC showed us a card that had a list of about 5 different options.  For sure one was free cabana, but it said "based on availablity".   Since DH drinks lots and lots of diet pop we knew the mug was a good choice.   It seemed smaller than previous years.
> 
> (Our check in date was Jan 16)  Could it have made a difference because we were staying on DC points?



Good to know, thank you! I am plat and I assumed we only had the 500 point option too. I'm going to Maui at the end of March so I will be sure to check out my options because a mug or cabana is worth more than 500 Marriott points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2012)

Michigan Czar said:


> Good to know, thank you! I am plat and I assumed we only had the 500 point option too. I'm going to Maui at the end of March so I will be sure to check out my options because a mug or cabana is worth more than 500 Marriott points.



This shows how much those mugs really cost Marriott. 500 points from a cash value standpoint is worth $6.25 if you buy them from Marriott. They are willing to give a way a $35 mug along with a $10 discount on any others? The actual food costs for that mug are probably less than $5 for someone staying a week. They buy the mugs in bulk for a couple bucks.

Even at a discount for a family of four, that is three mugs at $25 each, or $75. I could buy at least ten cases of soda at that price. You could also buy enough coffee at the grocery to get you through the week for less than $10. I don't see any time that buying the mug would be considered a value. It would be for convenience only. I think however, having the extra money in my pocket is worth a little inconvenience.


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 5, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> This shows how much those mugs really cost Marriott. 500 points from a cash value standpoint is worth $6.25 if you buy them from Marriott. They are willing to give a way a $35 mug along with a $10 discount on any others? The actual food costs for that mug are probably less than $5 for someone staying a week. They buy the mugs in bulk for a couple bucks.
> 
> Even at a discount for a family of four, that is three mugs at $25 each, or $75. I could buy at least ten cases of soda at that price. You could also buy enough coffee at the grocery to get you through the week for less than $10. I don't see any time that buying the mug would be considered a value. It would be for convenience only. I think however, having the extra money in my pocket is worth a little inconvenience.



We are water drinkers--I add crystal light.  We travel with insulated water bottles which we fill with ice and bottled water.  They could be filled with soda.  I have no idea if any of our timeshares sell these mugs but as Dioxide has stated I could buy a lot of bottled water and soda for $35 pp.


----------



## gwhamm (Feb 5, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> This shows how much those mugs really cost Marriott. 500 points from a cash value standpoint is worth $6.25 if you buy them from Marriott. They are willing to give a way a $35 mug along with a $10 discount on any others? The actual food costs for that mug are probably less than $5 for someone staying a week. They buy the mugs in bulk for a couple bucks.
> 
> Even at a discount for a family of four, that is three mugs at $25 each, or $75. I could buy at least ten cases of soda at that price. You could also buy enough coffee at the grocery to get you through the week for less than $10. I don't see any time that buying the mug would be considered a value. It would be for convenience only. I think however, having the extra money in my pocket is worth a little inconvenience.



I agree thoroughly with Dioxide on this subject.  We too are soda drinkers to an excess, but we prefer to buy cans that we can take with us on day trips, excursions or down to the pool in a koozie.  For the several days each week that you are not at the resort while visiting attractions you can not drink enough soda in the remaining days to make the cups a affordable value in my eyes.

Also, my adult daughter purchased one at St. Thomas one year and it was filled with coffee at one point and then soda at another.  You cannot get the "coffee taste" out of that mug now.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2012)

We buy the mugs as souvenirs and use them at home all the time.  I have two Disney Fort Wilderness mugs from 1993 that kept me in hot tea at the ball fields and in the gym while my kids were playing middle- and high-school sports.  So while there's definitely no way you can justify them as a cost savings while you're at the resort, at least you can say they have a use life long past the vacation during which you bought them.  Forget eighteen sweatshirts from different vacations - we have a shelf full of refillable mugs!

(By the way, that stay in a cabin at Fort Wilderness was our first introduction to staying in anything other than hotel rooms.  Full kitchen, access to laundry facilities, separate bedroom for the kids, outdoor space to spread out, good restaurants nearby, nice little boatride away from the Magic Kingdom ... we loved it so much we've stayed there twice since, once with a whole gang of family in six different cabins, and I'd go back again anytime.  Great place.   )


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 5, 2012)

Michigan Czar said:


> Good to know, thank you! I am plat and I assumed we only had the 500 point option too. I'm going to Maui at the end of March so I will be sure to check out my options because a mug or cabana is worth more than 500 Marriott points.


Another option they offer as a platinum gift in Maui is a $25 dining discount at Longboard's, the ocean front restaurant.  Be careful of that one.  It is good on food only (not drinks I was told) and is not accepted toward the Sunset Specials.  Also, all owners (maybe also exchangers) always get a 15% discount at Longboard's (I think other guests get a 10% discount)  BUT the Platinum dining discount cannot be combined with this.  So the Platinum gift can only be used on full-price dinners.  The restaurant is OK but very overpriced for what it is.  We chose this gift when we were at MOC in December and I think it cost us money rather than saving money because we felt compelled to eat a meal there and it was bottom line more expensive and not as good as we would have enjoyed at another of the many restaurants we commonly patronize.  Bottom line, it is worth maybe $15 at most (because of the foregone discount) and is a good deal only if you would be eating a full-price meal at Longboard's only.  If that is you, then this is one of the better Platinum gift choices available.  We arrived yesterday for aqnother three week stay and chose the 500 MR points as our gift.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Another option they offer as a platinum gift in Maui is a $25 dining discount at Longboard's, the ocean front restaurant.  Be careful of that one.  It is good on food only (not drinks I was told) and is not accepted toward the Sunset Specials.  Also, all owners (maybe also exchangers) always get a 15% discount at Longboard's (I think other guests get a 10% discount)  BUT the Platinum dining discount cannot be combined with this.  So the Platinum gift can only be used on full-price dinners.  The restaurant is OK but very overpriced for what it is.  We chose this gift when we were at MOC in December and I think it cost us money rather than saving money because we felt compelled to eat a meal there and it was bottom line more expensive and not as good as we would have enjoyed at another of the many restaurants we commonly patronize.  Bottom line, it is worth maybe $15 at most (because of the foregone discount) and is a good deal only if you would be eating a full-price meal at Longboard's only.  If that is you, then this is one of the better Platinum gift choices available.  We arrived yesterday for aqnother three week stay and chose the 500 MR points as our gift.



I don't think the $25 dining certificate is a platinum gift. One can get it for appearing at the sales gallery desk for their "welcome gift" that includes it. Actually we picked it up our welcome gift at the Marriott storefront in Lahaina. Perhaps it has changed since fall 2010 when we were there and is now a platinum arrival gift?


----------



## Janette (Feb 5, 2012)

Our mugs were only $17.95 at MFC. They went up to $19.95 last week for all those rich folk who go in Feb. We sure enjoyed our coffee while sitting in "our chairs". I have made reservations for 13 days with points for next Jan and hope to add a couple of weeks with exchanges. To say that we had fun would put it mildly!


----------



## Whirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I know this might sound naive, i a probably seriously missing a fine point....but what does one put in the mugs...is it just soda? 

Wow,  I cant imagine how much soda that must be and having to lug it around sounds like a pain....do you take the mug to dinners and everything? I am not getting this concept.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Feb 5, 2012)

Whirl said:


> I know this might sound naive, i a probably seriously missing a fine point....but what does one put in the mugs...is it just soda?
> 
> Wow,  I cant imagine how much soda that must be and having to lug it around sounds like a pain....do you take the mug to dinners and everything? I am not getting this concept.



Soda and coffee. I purchased the mugs in 2002 once but I wouldn't again. They are too expensive, it is better to just buy soda and coffee at a grocery store and bring it to the pool with you.


----------



## GregT (Feb 5, 2012)

Where are the Cabanas at MOC?   All I know are the rows upon rows of chaise louge chairs?

Cabanas sound like a good thing?

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 6, 2012)

Whirl said:


> I know this might sound naive, i a probably seriously missing a fine point....but what does one put in the mugs...is it just soda?
> 
> Wow,  I cant imagine how much soda that must be and having to lug it around sounds like a pain....do you take the mug to dinners and everything? I am not getting this concept.



Well unless you have a problem with buying one used you can end up getting a good value.

I bought one for $23 and hope to sell it for about the same. My wife is not crazy about Starbucks coffee but will make do with it. My son can get a few drinks during the day so it can be worth it.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 6, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think the $25 dining certificate is a platinum gift. One can get it for appearing at the sales gallery desk for their "welcome gift" that includes it. Actually we picked it up our welcome gift at the Marriott storefront in Lahaina. Perhaps it has changed since fall 2010 when we were there and is now a platinum arrival gift?


It is now in fact one of the platinum gift choices at MOC.  They give Marriott Rewards platinum guests a card at check-in where you elect whether you want to receive 500 MR points,a $25 Longboard's discount, a free mug, a discount on a cabana rental or at the spa, etc.  

You are probably thinking of the welcome gift they gave to everyone in 2010, which is unrelated to the platinum arrival gift.  This is the history of the welcome gifts at MOC:  Originally they had a welcome party where they served unlimited snacks and mai tais to everyone.  In about 2008 or 2009 they dropped the welcome party and started giving two drink coupons to each party in their welcome packets.  In 2010 they changed to a $20 certificate at Longboard's (which could be used for food or drink), and then in 2011 they changed it so you only got the $20 Longboard's certificate if you agreed to attend a sales presentation.  Since we were not eligible for a sales presentation this month (we attended in December), we did not get a welcome certificate this time.  I assume (but do not know for sure) that they still give these if you agree to attend a sales presentation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> It is now in fact one of the platinum gift choices at MOC.  They give Marriott Rewards platinum guests a card at check-in where you elect whether you want to receive 500 MR points,a $25 Longboard's discount, a free mug, a discount on a cabana rental or at the spa, etc.
> 
> You are probably thinking of the welcome gift they gave to everyone in 2010, which is unrelated to the platinum arrival gift.  This is the history of the welcome gifts at MOC:  Originally they had a welcome party where they served unlimited snacks and mai tais to everyone.  In about 2008 or 2009 they dropped the welcome party and started giving two drink coupons to each party in their welcome packets.  In 2010 they changed to a $20 certificate at Longboard's (which could be used for food or drink), and then in 2011 they changed it so you only got the $20 Longboard's certificate if you agreed to attend a sales presentation.  Since we were not eligible for a sales presentation this month (we attended in December), we did not get a welcome certificate this time.  I assume (but do not know for sure) that they still give these if you agree to attend a sales presentation.



Thanks for the update. I guess it was a $20 cert we had and not a $25 one. We had our certificate go unused from our welcome gift. With a group of four adults, $20 wasn't going to go far at Longboards.


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 6, 2012)

GregT said:


> Where are the Cabanas at MOC?   All I know are the rows upon rows of chaise louge chairs?
> 
> Cabanas sound like a good thing?
> 
> ...


Last September they were on the grass facing the ocean on (ocean side of the path) in front of the Lanai pool. It is really a pretty location with the palm trees and grass and much more peaceful than around the main pool.

It was a great place to watch the sunsets, although by then they had collected the cushions.


----------



## Empty Nest (Feb 6, 2012)

Cabanas are still in that location-on the grass facing the ocean. The beachwalk is behind them so there aren't many people walking in front.

 They are in groups of 2, and not as close to each other as the pool chairs.  They are actively monitored by the staff, and all have a reserved sign on them until you rent one.  People who just plunked down on one were greeted and asked if they wanted to rent it. 

 Staff was also bringing cold water to the cabana renters.

Sorry, I cannot remember the price.
Jolene


----------



## GregT (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the cabana reminder, I forgot about those things that face the ocean -- that might be worth taking one time!

Best,

Greg


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 7, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for the update. I guess it was a $20 cert we had and not a $25 one. We had our certificate go unused from our welcome gift. With a group of four adults, $20 wasn't going to go far at Longboards.



Doesn't even go too far with only two adults, but then I am not a Longboard's fan.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 7, 2012)

GregT said:


> Okay, I'll accept the challenge, my Painkiller-loving friend.
> 
> 
> No disrespect intended to USVI (and you know I love it) -- but Hawaii rocks. :whoopie:
> ...



Greg,

Just arrived at the Carambola resort in St Croix. We're her for 5 days and then on to St Thomas. The place is pretty awesome an unlike any Marriott I've ever been in. I'll post some pics and a review in a few days on a separate thread.


As for your response to my USVI/Hawaii challenge. I don't think it's fair for you typists to bang out 500 words in 2 minutes when I'm pecking away at about 2 words a minute. Since I don't like losing we'll call it a tie.:rofl:

For the record only hot chicks and sissies drink Painkillers, I'm a G&T guy.


----------



## gwhamm (Feb 7, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Doesn't even go too far with only two adults, but then I am not a Longboard's fan.



I agree with you.  I think Longboard's is as much of a overpriced disappointment of a restaurant as any I have ever encountered in our resort travels.  I have no intentions of ever dining there again.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 7, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Doesn't even go too far with only two adults, but then I am not a Longboard's fan.



We thought a few of the apps were pretty tasty and during happy hour the price was right. Add a nice setting and we enjoy it at least once a trip.

I'm not sure why but this makes me recall the on-site restaurant that was at the Maui Marriott in 1992 before it was a TS. Does anyone else remember?

We went there on our honeymoon in 1992 and they had this beach side bar and grill that was just fantastic. I remember the happy hours back then to this day. 

They had these amazing roast beef sandwichs for $2 and gigantic jumbo shrimp for $.50 each. Chased down with $2 pina coladas. I think we ate there every day.


----------



## GregT (Feb 7, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Just arrived at the Carambola resort in St Croix. We're her for 5 days and then on to St Thomas. The place is pretty awesome an unlike any Marriott I've ever been in. I'll post some pics and a review in a few days on a separate thread.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear the Carambola is a good spot, I've seen it on Marriott.com and always wondered.  Please do post pictures and a review when you're back online.

Enjoy your stay!

Greg


----------



## a1000monkeys (Feb 7, 2012)

At $35/mug I think Marriott is the one perpetrating theft.

I think the refillable mugs at Aulani are actually a bit more at $36.  That's just nutty.

If they could be refilled with top shelf liquor then count me in, otherwise I'll pick up a twelve pack of soda from Safeway for $4.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 7, 2012)

*ROFR*

deleted post


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 9, 2012)

a1000monkeys said:


> At $35/mug I think Marriott is the one perpetrating theft.
> 
> I think the refillable mugs at Aulani are actually a bit more at $36.  That's just nutty.
> 
> If they could be refilled with top shelf liquor then count me in, otherwise I'll pick up a twelve pack of soda from Safeway for $4.



After receiving the mug that I bought "resale" I have to agree with you. They made it 16 oz vs the previous 20oz.  I would never have bought this at full price.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 9, 2012)

a1000monkeys said:


> I think the refillable mugs at Aulani are actually a bit more at $36.  That's just nutty.


We bought a pair of the mugs at Aulani last Sept for ~$17 each.  They worked great for getting fresh coffee frequently through each day of our visit.  We brought them home and continue to use them frequently in daily life & commute.

I wouldn't have paid $17 for the mug as a simple souvenir ... but figured we likely broke even on them with coffee refills during our stay.


----------



## Amy (Feb 10, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> (I don't get the fascination with Stormalong Bay.  It was way too crowded during our late-September stay . . . . )



It was probably too crowded because there were so many non-BCV guests using the pools (after buying those BCV room keys)!


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 11, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Even at a discount for a family of four, that is three mugs at $25 each, or $75. I could buy at least ten cases of soda at that price. You could also buy enough coffee at the grocery to get you through the week for less than $10.



I'm surprised no one has mentioned Costco.  We alway purchase several cases of water, soda, and Gatorade.  We keep the frig well stocked.  Throw several bottles in one of those soft-sided Hawaiian printed portable ice chest from the ABC store and you're set for any outing.  We save a bundle and it's super convenient.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Semi-related to this thread - there's a thread on flyertalk where the OP asked about the Plat Arrival Gift for Maui Ocean Club, and I've copied a couple of things from this thread over there.  Thought a few of you might want to see it or add to it ...


----------



## taterbuns (Feb 21, 2012)

*mugs*



MOXJO7282 said:


> Believe me I don't. I always have a big smile on my face when dealing with the anti-Marriott folks because I know what I know and that is our Marriott ownership has been the best thing I ever did for my family so I just chuckle when they try to challenge me on Marriott.



I am looking for 8 mugs.  Let me know when you are ready to sell yours.  Thanks.
Tracy


----------



## gblotter (Feb 24, 2012)

taterbuns said:


> I am looking for 8 mugs.  Let me know when you are ready to sell yours.  Thanks.
> Tracy


Maui Ocean Club mugs sell for quite a high price on eBay.  After paying for shipping, eBay really doesn't save you much on these mugs.

You can probably do well by simply buying your mugs while at Maui Ocean Club and then recovering most of the cost by reselling them on eBay after you return home from your vacation.  That will likely be our plan this year.


----------



## Harr5 (Sep 4, 2012)

[message deleted]

*Advertising is prohibited.* ... Individual users please note that messages promoting anything for which you may receive some personal gain are considered to be advertising, and are thus prohibited.


----------



## rschallig (Sep 5, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We went there on our honeymoon in 1992 and they had this beach side bar and grill that was just fantastic. I remember the happy hours back then to this day.



It is good to hear that you still recall the happy hours on your honeymoon.


----------



## bbison (Jan 16, 2013)

We were at the Marriott Ocean Club as 2012 changed to 2013. The change of the year brought a change in mugs. By popular demand, this years' mugs are quite a bit larger than in 2012 (looks like 20 oz.)

The mugs can be used for soda, coffee, iced tea, lemonade, and several juices (pineapple and mango-guava are two I remember.)


----------

